# MUMBAI | Marathon Futurex | 168m | 38 fl | U/C



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Presenting Marathon Futurex:

• 38 floors • Full glass façade • Double glazed Low-e unitized glass. With fins to deflect heat • Conveniently located at a business district and entertainment hub • Green Building with energy-saving design • Solar Envelope Design study for efficient AC • Captive sewage treatment plant aiming at Zero water discharge • Rainwater harvesting system 
• Intelligent building with Advanced Building Management System • 22 high-speed elevators programmed for quick traffic clearance • Automated electronic security systems • Over 15 Sky Gardens and water features • Multi-level car park for over 1000 cars • 30,000-65000 sq ft workspaces with super ventilation • 32-52 ft column spans • 13.77 ft ceiling height • Stunning view from the upper floors • Restaurants, cafeteria and lounges for entertainment • World-class interior design 

Marathon Futurex has 38 storeys of sprawling workspaces with stunning views from the upper floors. The floorplates, ceiling height and the column spans offer businesses incredible flexibility and scalability that is in keeping with their global visions and gives them the competitive edge. Rich with conveniences that boost productivity; these are spaces truly for the power players of the corporate league. 
• Floorplates ranging from 30,000-65,000 sq ft • Column spans 32-52 ft • Ceiling height of 13.77 ft • Provisions for Air Handling Units at correct positions for well-ventilated workspaces • Stunning views from the upper floors 

The 38 storey Marathon Futurex is destined to be India’s showcase commercial space. It’s an audacious dream, employing world-class engineering, futuristic Green Building design, cutting edge technology, and unheard-of conveniences, which are set to revolutionize the way offices are built and operated in India. Brought to you by the Marathon Group, a name synonymous with high quality development, for over 40 years in Mumbai.

Link to their website:http://www.marathonfuturex.in/index.html









From their website:



















Construction pics
Oct 22,2010
All Photos cc:Coolguyz









Oct 28,2010


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

sorry, i don't like it.


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

^^ I like it


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Update :



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## vinceake123 (Nov 21, 2011)

*when will FutureX be finished*

When will FutureX be completed?


----------



## panchiito (Apr 15, 2009)

********--------------edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

seems beautiful


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Update :



deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: CarbonSoft.net
> 
> Aug 10.





Savz said:


> 18th September 2012
> Copyright:Savz
> 
> Looks like they are slowly beginning the construction of the upper floors, experts pls comment from the pics here.


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

jinka sreekanth said:


> photo copyright saravana prakash





Savz said:


> 14-10-2012
> [email protected]





Savz said:


> 17-10-2012
> [email protected]


...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

more 2012 updates-



Coolguyz said:


> [/url] img upload





Coolguyz said:


> Monorail takin a curve in front of it wil make it look even more futuristic
> 
> 
> 
> ...





deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Steve Colling
> 
> July 11.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

very futuristic


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X posting the update



Prawnsp123 said:


> Check on the extreme right above someone trying a peek through :hi:


----------



## PetitCorbu (Dec 25, 2010)

That's a very unfortunate building...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

update on this commercial high-rise; courtesy jinka sreekanth



jinka sreekanth said:


> PHOTOCOPYRIGHT arunravi


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

updates by Prawnsp123:



Prawnsp123 said:


>


----------

